# Dna Test



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone know the names of any labs which do pigeon dna testing?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Try this ....... Zoogen DNA Services
P.O. Box 1157
1046 Olive Drive, Ste. A
Davis, CA 95616

Also.....UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine • One Shields Avenue • Davis, CA 95616


I think they both do them.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

raftree3 said:


> Try this ....... Zoogen DNA Services
> P.O. Box 1157
> 1046 Olive Drive, Ste. A
> Davis, CA 95616
> ...


Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

www.avianbiotech.com/

24 hr turn around time, results posted on web+mailed


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Trying to DNA all your spendy Clausings? I wouldn't bet my Harley on it hahaha


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

I'm just pulling your leg


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I was just curious, due to what happened in China where he paid $225K for a bird which was infertile, and whose children are not out of him. That guy that sold him had better be looking over his shoulder!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

koukoukou said:


> Trying to DNA all your spendy Clausings? I wouldn't bet my Harley on it hahaha


That was good. lol
Dave


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Any bird over $1K, I would get a DNA test on.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

kbraden said:


> www.avianbiotech.com/
> 
> 24 hr turn around time, results posted on web+mailed


This one does sex testing and health testing, but would that help with lineage identification?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

DNA sexing and disease testing wouldn't help with paternity testing. But it says in the "About us" section that they determine parentage, sex, and dieases.


Although they can't do DNA fingerprinting from feather samples yet, so you'd need to send in blood samples to determine the parents.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

This could be a pigeon version of the Jerry Springer show!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> This could be a pigeon version of the Jerry Springer show!


who's the baby daddy?...lol..


well you did ask...lol..


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm interested. Keep us in the loop Don. LOL!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

bbcdon said:


> This could be a pigeon version of the Jerry Springer show!


Yeah the hens will have 5 cockbirds lined up with all of them yelling "I AIN'T YO BABY DADDY" LOL


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Kastle Loft said:


> This one does sex testing and health testing, but would that help with lineage identification?


I don't think so. Didin't know that was Don's plan when I posted this link.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

http://zoogendna.com/ does feather testing for pigeons, some guy I know has done it through them. Good luck!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I think this happenes more than a person would like to know. I heard a story about someone we have all heard of, buying three pigeons from a well known pigeon seller for the sum of $5000 each all were stated to be out of the same parents with pedigrees. Well the buyer DNA tested his new birds only to find out none were related. I beleive he got his money back.


----------

